# Hardtail/ECDM



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's some pics of what we ride regularly. Interested in opinions from experienced teams, ... hardtail or fully suspended?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Suspended.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

ds, have you ridden both?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

We own both. We started with an ECDM 26". Then bought a Fandango 29. Then sold the ECDM 26 to upgrade to bigger wheels and FS and bought a ECDM 29. Still have both 29" tandems. The hardtail is lonely...We do ride it in the winter, when the trails are muddy, but mostly just on bike paths.

PM me offline and I we can discuss.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ds2199 said:


> Suspended.


Concur.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Suspended for both comfort and grip.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Having owned and ridden both a 26 Fandango and a 26 ECDM I would go with full suspension. From the captains viewpoint the 2 bikes were set up identically and I don't notice that much difference. From my stokers point of view there is a night and day difference. She is much more comfortable and confident on the ECDM. That all translates to making the captains job easier. As a background we are both 60 something and I was an experienced rider , Pat was not. We both enjoy the ECDM.
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Ed, 
You've got us by a few years, but just a few. Like Pat, Kathy has less experience than I. She was brave enough to try an unsuspended MT800 some years ago, but it wasn't all that much fun for either of us. Our tandeming for the past 10 years has been around town on pavement and paths. Since August, we have both been riding suspended singles on singletrack, several times a week. We have both learned an awful lot since August  Suspended bikes transform the sport! We've settled on a ECdM and are now just trying to decide on the details.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Your welcome, glad we could be of some help. Alex is a good guy to know in this sport. If looking for new I don't think you will get a better deal or advice from him. He is also aware of a lot of the used market. We think the ECDM is the best all-round tandem on the market. We are really happy with the Snot Rocket!
Ed and Pat


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

You guys all make me feel like I need a fully suspended ECDM bad! Hmmm....maybe we do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

mhopton said:


> You guys all make me feel like I need a fully suspended ECDM bad! Hmmm....maybe we do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


It's not about NEED...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Look, these things SAVE you money, right?! That's what I'm telling myself  No need for a gym membership, no need to spend money on things to do when you go on vacation, keeps you out of the nursing home, Telluride instead of Europe for vacation... (wait a minute, what are those things called, ... couplers?) lol Can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

mhopton said:


> You guys all make me feel like I need a fully suspended ECDM bad! Hmmm....maybe we do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Suspended ECDM's jump better...like that little drop away followed by the stones jump and such on Blankets ??? loop.

The other thing with an ECDM is you learn to carry more corner speed, and worry a lot less about line choice. Find the line that is fast without scrubbing speed and let it run.

You two go plenty fast on the Fandango...

Say hi to your stoker.

PK


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

You may be in luck..looks like Im possibly selling mine, although its not a ECDM, its the El Testigo, which is like a ECDM on steroids.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the information and opinions. We spent the weekend riding our "new to us" ECdM and having an absolute blast! Can't say enough wildly positive things about this wonderful machine. If anyone has any hesitations about buying a fully suspended tandem, throw your worries to the wind! The bike will not disappoint. This bike is magic!


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to hear man! Post some pics!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We need pics! Get that suspension dialed in and welcome to the fray!
Ed and Pat
tSRt


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

*McDowel Mountain Competition Track - Sport Loop*

Haven't got any stills, but here's a couple of screen grabs from our 2nd ride at McDowel Mountain Competition Track near Fountain Hills AZ. We had a BLAST! One foot dab on the first run, NONE on our second time round. Far beyond our expectations!


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Really nice! Have fun!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice. We really like our ECDM. Love the orange color. We also are green with envy since we have about 6" of snow cover and it was 16 degrees when we woke this morning.
C'mon spring! Good luck with the tandem and enjoy the ride!
Ed and Pat 
tSRt


----------

